# ING Direct



## Whiteout (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone use ING for a mortgage? I'll be buying a house soon and I like their rates and the option to pay up to 25% of the original price on any payment date throughout the year.

Anyone have any good or bad experiences with them please let me know. Or any suggestions for a better deal is always welcome.

Thanks,

Whiteout


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Whiteout said:


> Or any suggestions for a better deal is always welcome.


A mortgage broker should be able to beat ING rate (and match ING in terms of prepayment flexibility).


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Whiteout I'm dealing with a broker right now and the rate I was given was very good - with ING. I'll pm you the details and let you decide if you want to contact him.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

To OP:

Take a look at a recent thread that discussed mortgage brokers in Alberta.

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=6259

Or just google them:

http://www.google.com/search?q=Alberta+mortgage+brokers

The industry is highly competitive. Most quotes will be very close to each other. After all, they are dealing with the same lenders. The brokers do a volume business, so all them should be able to beat ING posted rate.


----------



## Whiteout (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the responses! It's nice having more options


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

We have our mortgage with ING Direct; at the time (almost four years ago) we checked with a few brokers and none of them even came close to ING's rate so we went with ING...the story may be different now.

I've been very happy with ING; their prepayment terms are generous enough that you could pay off your entire mortgage in four years with no penalty, assuming you had the cash to do such a thing.

The preapproval process with ING was a cinch, but the "real" approval took much longer and they were extremely painstaking, contacting my employer, verifying everything. We didn't get approval until the day before our offer on the house was due to expire, so there was a bit of fingernail-biting. They are very risk-averse, which is a good thing.

I've had no troubles with them, although we'll see how it goes at renewal time, which will be in 2012.


----------



## frugalmini (Feb 19, 2011)

I applied for ING mortgage pre-approval. The rate is good! 

I also have a friend with ING too, who got his condo last year. 

Overall, I think it's a good choice, still it doesn't hurt to ask around and see if other banks can beat the rate.


----------



## kubatron (Jan 17, 2011)

I am offering prime-90 from ING Bank right now! PM me please.

I love ING's service, both on front-end and back-end. Meaning, I love their underwriting (front end) and love their customer service for the client. Love their online banking. Overall they are my top lender.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

kubatron whats the best you can offer fixed for 5 yrs with ING? What about 3 yr fixed?


----------



## kubatron (Jan 17, 2011)

ING's 5 yr fixed now stands at 4.04. I can go to 3.84.
3 year 3.69.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks. Do you know if ING will rate match? I can get a 3.35 fixed, 3 yr term with Merix so I'm curious what ING's policy is on matching rates. I realize ING has a higher prepayment option (25% vs Merix's 20%), but the extra 5% is meaningless in my case, unfortunately.


----------



## kubatron (Jan 17, 2011)

not a chance.

stick with merix.


----------

